# Installing Diablo II on Ubuntu 10.04 WINE: Error 108



## Cwasson (Jun 13, 2010)

I have the contents of the Diablo II CD extracted to a folder in Documents, and I'm running Ubuntu 10.04. I have run this game on the same computer with Windows, and I'm trying to install it again. 

The problem is that when I open the Installer.exe with WINE, the install screen comes up, I click Install Diablo II, and I get this error message:

The file "Z:\home\caleb\Documents\Diablo II\Installer Tome.mpq" could not be opened, because an error 108 occurred. If this problem persists, please contact Blizzard Technical Support. (MPQArchive::Open)

I've looked up error 108 and haven't found anything that looks like a solution, especially for this OS.

Help? :4-dontkno


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Insert the original CD and install from there to see if you get the same error message.

Does WINE fully support DirectX, and do you have the latest DirectX 9 or 10 installed?


----------

